# Walking Stick Insects



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello all, I was looking to start trying to raise some stick insects with my dad because he has always wanted some. Which species would be the best to get for the minor and any care instructions would be of great help. I live in the southern ohio area if that helps out any in choosing one.

Thanks


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll have to recommend Extatosoma tiaratum. I personally think they're really cool.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 5, 2009)

aussie bugs! woo! ETs are great fun. make sure you buy from a fertilized line though. many people try to sell the parthenogenically produced eggs and they tend to yield rather weak and small sticks. these require so little care that i tend to think of my colony as a bush with moving flowers


----------



## Orin (Jul 5, 2009)

You should try to track down Manomera blatchleyi, they can be tough to find but they are native to your area and can be reared pretty easily. Diapheromera are far more common but the early intstars are difficult.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 5, 2009)

Heteropteryx dialata


----------

